# Cow Bass Bait - Storm 9" Wildeye Shads



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Has anyone had any luck with them fishing for "Cow Bass" at IRI? I know they work well in the smaller sizes except for when old "razor lips" (chomper blues) are in the water.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow, didn't even know they made 9 inch Wildeyes. I've only seen upto 6 inch. Where could I find 9 inchers?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Bass Pro Shops, Cabelas, or you local (and preferably well-stocked fishing store) should carry them. I know I saw them online.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Wal Mart has them in stock for $6 a piece. They look more like a trolling lure than casting but it's worth a try. Very realistic, I thought they were actual fish in a package at first glance.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

6 dollars a piece...  

I'm probaly gonna lose it on my first cast... my IRI trip summary probaly will be:

6 dollar Storm Wildeye Shad
6 dollar Lunch and drink
25 dollar Gas
10 dollar Bait
3 dollar Ice

1 50 dollar skunk in my cooler...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

If you lose *ONLY ONE LURE at IRI,* that is a good day!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

don't forget $3 bay bridge


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

And the $5.00 per car fee at IRI AFTER May 1st for out-of-state guys like us. 

(Unless you are Active Duty Military - then you get a $20 per year pass like me. )


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man... u guys are making me depressed... don't let my wife find out...  

I'm looking forward to catching some togs on the 19th.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

Last sunday at iri I caught 2 stripers on 5 inch wild eye shad.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice DP! At least during this time of year you will get the WE Shads back with their tails still on! Once those alligator blues get them, and chomp off their tails, you might as well throw them in the garbage!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Sandcrab or Husky,

What kind of lures should I go pick up before next week's trip?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

For IRI stripers you will need some bucktails and some white or yellow trailer worms. The bucktails (I like the 1/2 oz ones when I use this type of setup) are usually tied to a 1 to 2 oz trolling-type sinker (I use the Bead 1-1/2 oz ones) with a 24-30" length of leader material. I normally use a loop-type knot (or king sling as listed in the how-to knot guide http://www.pierandsurf.com/knots/kingsling.shtml) to enable the bucktail to swing freely.

Other lures include the Storm WE shads, topwater plugs, larger bucktails up to 2 oz, ZoZuri darter, and any other plastic/leadhead that can hug the bottom in a inlet with a current speed of 7 MPH!

Check the Hot Spots under Delaware for more detailed information.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

somebody say topwater?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Topwater swimming-type plugs (Rapalas, Rebels, ZoYuri's, etc.) work well off the jetties during the incoming high tide.

Hot tip - Fish the night high tide and use black or black/purple combinations. For daytime use on the jetties, try the "schoolbus" color.  Other tips in the Hot Spots section for Delaware.

...And make sure you wear your Korkers and PFD on the jetty! One slip, and you're downstream in that current!


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

DOH! i thought you were talking about poppers, my preferred method to take a striper.  

So colors like "blurple", purple demon and nightstalker, eh? Your startin' to sound like a true SOLer Sandcrab.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

THanks for the info Sandcrab! What are Korkers and PFD? Do I really need them?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Korkers - Attachable sandal-type shoes that have spikes on the bottom that you attach to your boots so you don't slip on the slime covered rocks on the jetty.

PFD - Personal floation device 

Neither is required if you do not plan on fishing the jetty end or the waters edge.

The Korkers come in handy if you fish the inlet areas of IRI and want to fish near the waters edge or land a big fish with a net or gaff. I've only used my Korkers when I plan on going near the end of the jetty to cast lures to fish.

You can get by without either one of them and very few people wear them (Korkers or PFD) when they fish. Usually, only the die-hard jetty jocks that go out to the end of the jetty wear them for protection.

Do not wear any kind of boots - hip or chest waders. If you fall in, they will fill up and carry you downcurrent or drown you.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

okay... maybe I'll take a look at Korkers and see how much it is. 

I'll make sure I'll leave my PDA at home...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.korkers.com/wadeboot.htm 

Check out IRI before you buy anything. Most people dont even use them.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

korkers are approx 50 bucks. if you go more than a third of the way out on north or south sides they are a neccessity. if you don't wish to pay that much its your funeral. those rocks get very slippery when wet. they are only slippery when dry.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

JANGWUAH, there is plenty of fishing to do there without the corkers. Go first and see how it is. Then, if you decide to make it a regular trip, invest in some corkers.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I will check it out and see if it is worth investing 50 bucks for shoe with spikes. Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy steel spiked baseball cleats for 20 bucks? They got high-top baseball cleats.

I will be heading over to gallyians, sports authority to get Storm Wild Eyed Shad and buck tails (1/2, 3/4, and 1oz). 

Funny thing, I told my friends I spent 100 dollars on a fishing rod and they looked at me as if I was smoking something    

Its funny how two years ago, spending 60 dollars on a rod and reel combo seemed extremely expensive but now... maybe I'm smoking something...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

don't think the cleats would work. They would prob be more slippery than boat shoes or even tennis shoes.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sandcrab-what's the lenght of the trailer worms or size and what lb.test leader material do you use.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I have seen people wearing golf shoes and others wearing wire mesh strapped to thier shoes.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Trailer worms in white or yellow. I just picked up some from BPS and I think they are 4". Any type of small worm would work.

I use 15 lb test as my main line. To this, I tie on a 50 lb swivel and to this I attach a 24" piece of 30 or 50 lb test leader. On the bottom goes a 50 lb test snap.

If using bucktails, I put a 1-1/2 oz keel weight (beads and snap on it) to the snap. To this I attach a 24" piece of 50 lb leader and a 1/2 oz bucktail. I tie a loop type knot to the bucktail to enable it to move freely in the water. I attach the top part to the keel weight snap with a double surgeon's knot.

If not using bucktails, I attach the lure directly to the snap.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

There is a difference betwwen golf spikes/baseball cleats and corkers.Corkers have a carbide tip that grips the algae on the rocks better.Take it from me invest the 40-50 bucks if you plan on walking the jetty.And if you are fishing at night I would recomened sospenders(infatable pfd).


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I have a buddy who was trying to get to the farthest rock on the north jetty in OC..he slipped man his whole body was in the air to the point his ankles were over his head his body came crashing down once i realized he was cool I laugh for two hours !...I was fishing right behind him ..I threw my feet in reverse so fast the other guys were laughing at me too.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

you will be ok without corkers as long as you do not venture out on the ends. don't go out there without them though! jetties are VERY dangerous. I have had several close calls. If you plan on fishing there often dish out the 50 bucks and get a good pfd. Don't fear though, there is decent fishing well inside the inlet where the terrain is less treacherous.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

DOF,

Good info! And one of the most important things to remember at IRI is that you should not wear any type of hip/chest boots while fishing close to the waters edge. One slip in the water and you sink like a rock. I saw a guy with chest waders knee deep pulling up some nice tog till he slipped and almost went downtown with the current! The current is whipping at a fast 7 MPH!


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

not much of a shore report but,
for anyone that has not used these lures, take my advice they not good for trolling. I went out for catch and release Sunday to check all the lures and these are the only ones that runs to port side. besides that the colors and detals are wonderful.


----------

